# To Cull Or Not To Cull... That Is The Question



## GypsyG (Dec 12, 2018)

I keep a small herd of meat rabbits to supply my family with inexpensive and healthy meat, and myself with furs for craft projects.

I won't say that processing days do not bother me at all, but I have gotten pretty good at not getting attached to any rabbits that I have bred with the intentions of putting in my freezer.  My breeding rabbits, I must admit, I get a little too attached to.

I have a 1-1/2 year old buck, Rosco.  He produces beautiful colorful litters that grow out large and fast on natural fodder, have beautiful pelts, and friendly dispositions.  

Rosco is a very sweet buck with a great personality, but he is a sloppy buck.  He loves to greet you at his door to get pettings, but no one wants to pet him... he has never been one for regular self grooming and he stinks!  He sprays everything and everyone... I swear, he aims at people who pass his cage with deadly accuracy.  I could probably overlook his general sloppiness though if it were not for some of his other issues...

Right after I got him, about six months ago, Rosco came down with a case of bladder sludge.  I got it cleared up by cutting calcium way down in his diet, feeding him a nice mixed yard weed and garden salad daily, and putting a little organic cranberry juice and ACV in his water and giving him a few cranberries daily as a treat.  After that, about three months ago the poor boy suffered a bad scratch to his eye from a doe.  I've washed it with a chamomile/green tea wash and treated it with Terramycin opthalmic ointment regularly, but it just won't heal and he has a chronicly runny right eye.  Now, today I saw him straining to urinate, so I'm guessing he has the bladder sludge again!

When I decided to get into rabbits I told myself that I would not coddle any of them or spend money taking them to the vet... If they failed to thrive and needed more treatment than I could provide them, then I would cull them.  But as I already stated, I have a habit of getting attached to my breeders.  

Do any of y'all have any suggestions on anything else that I might try before I give up on him... Or should I just bite the bullet and get it over with?


----------



## Baymule (Dec 12, 2018)

First thing that comes to me, are you saving any of his kits as breeders and do you want to breed these unwanted traits into your herd? For all his attributes, he carries some baggage with him. We are supposed to keep the best for breeding purposes so we don’t breed in bad traits, but you already know that. 

I have never heard of bladder sludge, it must be painful for him when it acts up. I must commend you for the good care you give him, but it still doesn’t make him a better specimen. 

I had a buck one time that was a spoiled brat. He wanted a cookie and petting, lots of petting. If I passed his cage without stopping to pet him, he sprayed me. I moved his cage to the far back corner. It made me sad for him but he put himself there. 

I also commend you for raising meat for your family. Rabbit is good and you can make a good meal with the meat. 

Back to Roscoe, from someone who is objective, I think you should cull him. That’s my opinion for what it’s worth. Ultimately it’s your decision and I can see that’s it’s a tough one.


----------



## Tale of Tails Rabbitry (Dec 12, 2018)

First of all, I will readily admit I do not put up with sprayers, but I have a docile breed and the tendency is low. However, I had a NZWxSF crossbreed chinchilla that I loved and he loved me, but when he matured, he loved me in a whole different way. Anyone could go into the rabbitry, but me. I was very careful to keep a shield between us but he was a professional target shooter and would wait for the clear shot. It made me miserable about going into the rabbitry to do anything, until...my husband usually does the processing, but this one was my first. I kept his pelt and tail after he was a nice meal. Absolutely, no regrets. 

Now on the spraying alone, if that had been one of my highly promising purebreds that placed well at a show...hmmm. Not so sure. I guess it would depend on how bad he was and how good he was. But there will always be another one better eventually. However, to reduce the tendency, my bucks are partitioned or in cages not next to ANY other rabbit from the time I have chosen to keep them, usually around three to maybe four months. 

As to the ongoing urinary health issue: If no other senior rabbit is having those issues on the same feed... I would not be wanting to pass that issue in my lines, even if he was a stellar show rabbit. If you find that ACV is not working then you already have your answer, but if you wish to keep him, you could try increasing the amount you put in his water as you did not mention the dosage. 

I would be thinking that his breeder may have decided not to keep him because of these same issues. Pick a couple of his bucks to grow out and see if they have the urinary problem. Keep the best, eat the rest.


----------



## GypsyG (Dec 12, 2018)

Baymule said:


> First thing that comes to me, are you saving any of his kits as breeders and do you want to breed these unwanted traits into your herd? For all his attributes, he carries some baggage with him. We are supposed to keep the best for breeding purposes so we don’t breed in bad traits, but you already know that.
> 
> I have never heard of bladder sludge, it must be painful for him when it acts up. I must commend you for the good care you give him, but it still doesn’t make him a better specimen.
> 
> ...





Tale of Tails Rabbitry said:


> First of all, I will readily admit I do not put up with sprayers, but I have a docile breed and the tendency is low. However, I had a NZWxSF crossbreed chinchilla that I loved and he loved me, but when he matured, he loved me in a whole different way. Anyone could go into the rabbitry, but me. I was very careful to keep a shield between us but he was a professional target shooter and would wait for the clear shot. It made me miserable about going into the rabbitry to do anything, until...my husband usually does the processing, but this one was my first. I kept his pelt and tail after he was a nice meal. Absolutely, no regrets.
> 
> Now on the spraying alone, if that had been one of my highly promising purebreds that placed well at a show...hmmm. Not so sure. I guess it would depend on how bad he was and how good he was. But there will always be another one better eventually. However, to reduce the tendency, my bucks are partitioned or in cages not next to ANY other rabbit from the time I have chosen to keep them, usually around three to maybe four months.
> 
> ...



Thanks guys.  The only offspring I have saved from from him is a doe from his first litter with me.  After thinking about y'alls comments I don't know if I even want to breed her now.  I just really liked the growth rate of his litters, but if he's going to cause so much trouble I reckon that kinda offsets that benefit.  I feel terrible because I sell anywhere between 1/4 to 1/2 of the buns I produce on Craigslist to other backyard meat producers because It brings the cost of the ones I eat down to almost nothing,  and I am sure some his offspring are being bred in other people's programs.  

I guess I'll bite the bullet and do the deed.

I have never processed a buck of his age... An older buck, especially one with bladder issus, probably isn't fit to eat right?  I guess I'll make pet food out of him?  His pelt is so stinky I don't know if I'd want it either, but I hate to waste anything.


----------



## GypsyG (Dec 12, 2018)

Tale of Tails Rabbitry said:


> First of all, I will readily admit I do not put up with sprayers, but I have a docile breed and the tendency is low. However, I had a NZWxSF crossbreed chinchilla that I loved and he loved me, but when he matured, he loved me in a whole different way. Anyone could go into the rabbitry, but me. I was very careful to keep a shield between us but he was a professional target shooter and would wait for the clear shot. It made me miserable about going into the rabbitry to do anything, until...my husband usually does the processing, but this one was my first. I kept his pelt and tail after he was a nice meal. Absolutely, no regrets.
> 
> Now on the spraying alone, if that had been one of my highly promising purebreds that placed well at a show...hmmm. Not so sure. I guess it would depend on how bad he was and how good he was. But there will always be another one better eventually. However, to reduce the tendency, my bucks are partitioned or in cages not next to ANY other rabbit from the time I have chosen to keep them, usually around three to maybe four months.
> 
> ...



Is an older animal fit to eat?  The only other senior I have culled was a 3 year old doe that failed to breed three times in a row and she's still in my freezer so I have not tried to cook an older animal yet.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 12, 2018)

Simmer all day, pick meat off the bone and use in soup or casserole. If you have a meat grinder, make chili meat.


----------

